# And just to make you feel good..



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm taking a liberty to share some photos to help your mental health.

this is what I call the "other" Prospect cabin. (and I talked to the owner to get permission to take these photos today)


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the front porch


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the front door


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

This is one of my favorite photo shots.


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the rocking chairs on the front porch....


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the setting today...


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is a 20 x 20 home depot gambrel roof home. 

I just thought the front porch with that wonderful tree behind it.


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

this is a different house front porch....


Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These are just down from that the storage house I put in the other thread. the last porch is the main house that is of the people that owns the above cabin.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wonderful pics Angie, I'll add a few, I think we all could use an uplifting


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

oh, thank you for adding those beautiful photos. Anyone else?
This is mental survival.. After elections, storm Sandy's, and everything else - a bit of feeling good is good for all of us.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

A rainbow from yesterday and a sunrise from the beginning of last week. Both pictures were taken from our back deck.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, I think I needed that,,, 
GH


----------



## Dustin (Apr 20, 2011)

Wags, the sunrise picture is absolutely stunning and a beautiful picture. You are lucky to have such a view by stepping out your door. It does wonders to put things into perspective.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> This is one of my favorite photo shots.
> 
> 
> Default title upload by motoblur by angiemeininger, on Flickr


My favorite too. Look at the great log work and chinking.


----------



## wormlady (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks Angie and all. Things have been kinda tough around here lately. Eye candy like this is definitely good for the soul!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I can just imagine sitting there on that porch Angie....having my morning coffee or a cup of tea at night. How absolutely peaceful! Thank you!!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's a few from the place we're buying...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

... and here's a few random pictures I've taken...


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

....and a few more...


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Not quite the same landscape - but this is one that DD took a couple of weeks ago while doing her homework

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8174926105/

oh UGH - I really CAN'T remember how to post photos 

Anyhow, this is one of our local forts - the fort used to span across the v-shaped gap but the sea has done it's job


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Where is that fort at hoggie? That's a really cool looking place. My wife and I try to visit all the forts we can, and if that one is close enough to us we'd love to see it.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hoggie, hoping this works for you.


>


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you OLF - that is perfect 

simi-steading - I'm afraid the fort is unlikely to be near you - I am on the Eastern side of the Atlantic  But if ever you find yourself this way I will be more than happy to show you around. Will see if I can find some more photos of forts for you - we have quite a few here


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

These are so beautiful. The rainbow, the sunset, the water nature, and the mtn goat and even that nice motorcycle. And a fort.
Please keep adding to this, if you have photos. This is what we need - some good to let our souls feel better.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

aaaahhh... I kinda wondered if you weren't across the pond... I went to your flicker site, and after seeing your daughter on the horse, the buildings looked to be set in the English countryside.

I've always wanted to to visit GB, and especially Whales since that's where my mothers side of the family hails from.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Jumping on the motorcycle is a huge part of our feel good. It's also how we discovered we wanted to settle for good in WV. We used to ride there ever weekend we had the chance. 

The bridge in the picture is the New River Gorge bridge in WV... we never can get enough of riding the back roads there.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Our harbour at sunrise at midsummer








[/IMG]


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Same harbour at the other end of the day 








[/IMG]


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

A fort for simi-steading


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

One more for luck - the harbour looking not quite so peaceful 








[/IMG]


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

simi-steading said:


> aaaahhh... I kinda wondered if you weren't across the pond... I went to your flicker site, and after seeing your daughter on the horse, the buildings looked to be set in the English countryside.
> 
> I've always wanted to to visit GB, and especially Whales since that's where my mothers side of the family hails from.



If you mean the close up of the horse standing side-on in front of some buildings? That one isn't my DD - it is the girl we got one of our ponies from. But our buildings are very like that yes.

What part of Wales and I "may" have some pics. Have been to Wales for a few days the last two summers.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Ah.. ok, sorry for assuming.. 

I'm not sure what part of Whales. It's been about 4 or 5 generations now, and for some reason my mom's side of the family hasn't really done any family tree or family history. I've done a little digging around, but hadn't gotten as far back as the ones that came over from Whales yet.

I do know the pictures I've seen on the web from Whales, it's a beautiful place too.. 

Thanks too for the other picture of the fort. I spent two and a half years in Germany, and we traveled all over crawling around castles and cathedrals. It just amazes me at the skills and talents they had back then to build such huge structures with nothing more than hammers chisels and wood scaffold.. 

Kind of the same here with them building the US capital and the Washington monument with nothing more than the same. 

I don't think today you could find anyone that would even be willing to put in that much hard work to build something the way they used to... nor could it be afforded..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Hoggie! 

Whereabouts in Wales did you go? It would be lovely to see some photos.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Oh, my - Happy Birthday Hoggie. glad you came to share some of it with us.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Happy Birthday Hoggie!


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

Betty White Apocolypse

This came up as an ad while I was watching some youtube videos. It made me laugh and I thought it might cheer y'all up too


----------



## wes917 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks for those, I needed it. I have some on my phone I will try to share later.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

hillbillygal - that's cute. (but I wonder where she's getting all the fruit to keep canning).


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

This is a great idea for a happy topic. I love looking at people's pictures. And Happy Birthday to Hoggie.

Some I took this week. The first one is of one of the streets in my town. The others are of my friend's tiny chihuahua (just because he's so cute) walking outside and enjoying the leaves, the rain, and the sun.











Little red riding hood in the rain










Kicking up with his hind legs in the dried oak leaves










satisfied with a job well done at kicking the leaves










.


----------



## rhaige9 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's some nice ones I pulled off my blog.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Hillbilly that was funny!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you folks for the birthday wishes - had a lovely day 

Wales - the first year we went to Mid-Wales, second to Brecon Beacons. I will have to hunt through the camera for some pics. I thought I had uploaded some onto the computer but now can't find them - will have a hunt and see if I can find them 

Simi-steading - we have nine forts all within a couple of miles all napoleonic or victorian. Can't remember which one or why now but I know that one of them was really innovative in it's day - will see if I can get some photos one decent day


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

deleted


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

just one from me for now, taken by the corner of my house across the front yard.









i took this last year just after dawn.

dean

Happy Belated Birthday Hoggie


----------



## FourDeuce (Jun 27, 2002)

A patch of grass beside a local road(Branson, MO area):









A close-up view of the grass, and yes, it's in color too. :spinsmiley:


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

These pictures are all wonderful for a troubled soul. Sometimes it feels like all of the USA is depressed. We need to see the beauty around us. Thank you all!


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Love all these..
My favorite is the water over rocks in simi steading.

This is good eye candy, but bad for my "thou shalt not covet" obedience.:ashamed:


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

hillbillygal said:


> Betty White Apocolypse
> 
> This came up as an ad while I was watching some youtube videos. It made me laugh and I thought it might cheer y'all up too


I saw that twice yesterday and laughed my rear off!!! so funny..


----------

